# white bump



## staples (May 7, 2004)

I just noticed a white bump on the chin of one of my reds. Is this just a product of a possable bump into the glass or something woarse? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

It could possibly be from a lip bite from another fish, or its more possibly an infection







!

EDIT: btw you might want to put some aquarium salt in your tank real soon!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yes, salt now! it may grow large..the bump I mean...salt!!


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

I did a water change yesterday, and added 8 teaspoons into my 75 gal. Should I add more?


----------

